

A little more detail on the Timberline investigation - isthisarealdeal
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2024888170_fbinewspaper1xml.html

======
001sky
"FBI created fake Seattle Times Web page to nab bomb-threat suspect"

= Published headline

?

